# Ive been away



## Silas Rafinay (Feb 6, 2019)

Greetings and salutations,all. Ive been away for a while, but now ive been blessed enough to return to the forum. Currently working on two commissioned pieces and waiting on two more to cure. Will upload pics later, but looking forward to receiving feedback. Much thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you again Silas.


----------

